# RIP Milly



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 22, 2022)

Just to let people know who followed Milly's journey with me over the last 5 years, I sadly had to have her put to sleep on Valentines day.
One very empty house at the moment


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 22, 2022)

Oh Sue! I am so very sorry! You did your best for her and made a difficult but loving decision to end her suffering when it was necessary. Heartfelt condolences!


----------



## Robin (Feb 22, 2022)

Oh, I’m so sorry to hear that, it’s hard when you have to part company with a good and faithful canine friend.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 22, 2022)

Sorry to hear this.  It is very difficult when we lose our beloved pets especially when we have to make that heart-breaking decision.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 22, 2022)

So sorry to hear this, sending virtual hugs.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 22, 2022)

Sorry to hear this, sending you cyber hugs!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 22, 2022)

Awww.   More {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## eggyg (Feb 22, 2022)

So, so sorry Sue. She’s at doggy peace now. Take care and big hugs.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 22, 2022)

So sorry, it is always sad to lose a much loved pet, they really are one of the family. It is always a hard decision to have to make but the kindest in the long run.
We planted a shrub in the garden as a memorial.


----------



## Flower (Feb 22, 2022)

I'm so sorry to read the sad news about Milly  @Pumper_Sue


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2022)

So sorry to see this Sue  She gave you so much pleasure and companionship, and couldn't have wished for a better, more caring, partner through her life


----------



## janw (Feb 22, 2022)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your furbaby, they are so precious to us. My heart aches for you xx


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 22, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> We planted a shrub in the garden as a memorial.


Perhaps a few raspberry canes?


----------



## Bloden (Feb 22, 2022)

Oh, that’s such sad news @Pumper_Sue. I’m sure her short life was a fab life, you really did take care of her. (((Hugs))).


----------



## EmmaL76 (Feb 22, 2022)

So sorry. I had to make this decision myself a few months ago. I’d known it had been coming for a while. When the time came he crossed his paws over rested his head on them and went to sleep. The vet looked at me and simply said “he was ready”


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 22, 2022)

As a devoted animal lover I was devastated to read this sad news about Milly and I am not ashamed to admit that I shed a tear. The only good thing to gain from this she had a wonderful life during the time you took her in and now she can cross over the Rainbow Bridge and tell the story of her good times. Look after yourself Sue. xxx.


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 22, 2022)

That’s so sad (((Hugs)))


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 22, 2022)

silentsquirrel said:


> Perhaps a few raspberry canes?


Knowing Milly she is probably sitting over rainbow bridge with a bowlful of raspberries  Milly loved picking them from the canes when she thought I wasn't watching


----------



## Inka (Feb 22, 2022)

So sorry to hear that, Sue. It’s heartbreaking losing a pet. Sending you love and sympathy. Run free, Milly <3 xxx


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 22, 2022)

Sad news, they are part of the family & much loved, heartbreaking when you lose pets, really is.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 24, 2022)

Ah @Pumper_Sue 

What devastating news to come back to 

So very sorry for your loss. You clearly loved Milly dearly, and she was a very special four-legged friend.

Made me smile hearing about the bowl of raspberries - mine loves those too, and regularly helps himself!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 25, 2022)

That's odd actually - sister & BIL had an acre or two of PYO raspberries - did a roaring trade in them (picked &/or frozen) at my office - and their labrador was never ever in the slightest bit interested in them either on the canes or when they'd been picked and brought into the house for freezing.


----------

